# Damen-Spiel



## TheDestroyer (26. Apr 2006)

Hallo, soll im RAhmen eines Testats für die Uni ein Damenspiel schreiben. Haben soweit alles fertig. Programm laäuft wunderbar. Nun sollen wir unser Programm gegen die programme anderer Studenten testen. Jeweils einmal mit schwarz und einaml mit weiss.
Hat vielleicht jemand von euch ein anderes Programm, gegen welches in meines mal testen könnte.
Damit es nicht heisst ich hätte selber kein  fertiges Programm kann ich meinen Code auch hochladen, wenn ihr wollt

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, würde mich wirklich interessieren ob mein Prog konkurenzfähig ist.

THX!!!!!!


----------



## Johanness (26. Apr 2006)

Auf http://brettspiele.gmxhome.de/dame.htm findest Du eine längere Liste von Dame-Programmen, davon sind einige Freeware.


----------



## TheDestroyer (26. Apr 2006)

Danke, und sonst hat hier keiner nen richtiges Programm?


----------



## Soulfly (26. Apr 2006)

Spielen halt alle nicht gerne Dame


----------



## TheDestroyer (27. Apr 2006)

ich ja auch nicht. Muss es aber für die UNI machen, deshalb die Frage, ob hier jemand schonmal so etwas gemacht hat.


----------

